# HPA Motorsports sponsors two World Challenge Touring Cars



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

HPA Motorsports Proud to Sponsor
Two 2012 Jetta GLI's for the
World Championship Touring Car Series


HPA Motorsports has signed on as a primary sponsor for the RennGruppe, Volkswagen Jetta GLI effort. This is a tremendous opportunity for HPA and RennGruppe to develop these Volkswagen race cars. This alignment comes right in the middle of our Volkswagen MK6 initiative and direct injection product development. It is the perfect fit," said Marcel Horn, owner of HPA Motorsports.

HPA Motorsports and RennGruppe have aligned with the Volkswagen of America, Inc. contingency program, which is the largest of any manufacturer in the series. Volkswagen of America, Inc. has also signed on again as one of the main series sponsors.

Tristan Herbert will be piloting one of two 2012 HPA/RennGruppe Volkswagen Jetta GLIs in the 2012 Pirelli World Challenge. Herbert exploded onto the pro racing scene in St. Petersburg last year setting the pole and winning the race. His accomplishments continued throughout the season as he amassed five podium finishes and culminated with earning the 2011 Pirelli World Challenge Touring Car Rookie of the Year. Grassroots Motorsports Magazine awarded his team's independent privateer efforts with an Editor's Choice Award as one of the Top 20 Achievements for 2011.

Both 2012 DSG GLI's will feature HPA's long anticipated 2.0T tuning program along with HPA's stage 4 DSG software and clutches . Like us on FB to follow along as our 2.0 program is unveiled and these two GLI's are prepped to do battle in St. Petersburg Florida March 23-25.


----------



## corrado917 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nothing but awesome,the wait is almost over...!


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

what is all in the works?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Software,

Hardware,

Full on kits.


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

Injectors?


----------



## burgess24 (Feb 24, 2012)

thank youhttp://www.******************:thumbup:


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

U-20T said:


> Injectors?


injectors, But NOT for the 2.0TSi


----------



## U-20T (Jan 29, 2011)

HPA motorsports 1 said:


> injectors, But NOT for the 2.0TSi


I'll be on the look out for all the new stuff, good luck

I really need more fuel for my project TSI


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

*2012 GLI ready for combat*










www.tristanherbert.com


----------



## BigTex MkIV (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice! Best of luck.


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Will these be awd conversions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

turbo2.24.1990 said:


> Will these be awd conversions?


They are FWD

They set the pole,

Dominated the first event, had a mechanical issue resulting last stage incident.

Day 2 the car was repaired, and back out to get a podium finish.

I think this cements us in the 2.0T game, we were the FASTEST VW's out there by far!

Want to make your 2.0T race car fast, you need to look no further then our new 2.0T
packages.


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

Watched the first race..... I honestly thought that you guys had it in the bag until some crucial driving mistakes were made.... But that's what racing is all about. I look forward to watching you guys this season and should be able to make it out for the Laguna Seca race.... regarding sponsoring the car how would I go about finding further information on it?


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

I was at the race with Marcel and the boys. It was a brake failure not necessarily a driver mistake by Tristian. Patrick in the GTI said he made n error by going to the indside on turn 2 wen he was tagged by the Mazda 3 and Camero.

All 3 HPA cars are eaily the fastest cars in the TC group, I see them getting the championship. 

Marcel is such a cool guy, really down to earth and humble, was really nice meeting him. :beer:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice crew of people!


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Early morning qualifying laps in the DSG


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Start of Race 1 in P2.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Rough start with a sweet ending. 










http://www.world-challenge.com/news/story.php?story=2506 

The team secured a 1st place podium in its second weekend out. 

Props go to Tristan and the Rennegruppe team on the "worst to first" run!


----------



## dummy (Apr 14, 2003)

congrats, guys!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

So describe the cars (usual suspects like engine/turbo/hp/tq/brakes/suspension).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

I could tell you but then I'd have to ... 

2012 GLI 2.0 TSI 
K04 
Race series standard issue Stop Techs. 
HPA ECU software 
HPA DSG software 
KW Competition coilovers. 
Race Exhaust 

A street car could have a lot more power then these as we have to run factory intercoolers etc. 

HP/TQ change per race as adjustments are made to keep the playing field fair between N/A and turbo cars.


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank Keir, now go crate up my stuff! My tag line ("being crafted north of the border") needs an update... 

Also: The in-car race videos are just awesome....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/industry_news/article_3059.shtml


----------



## robsgotit (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow. Tristen stepped it up? I crewed for Devin cates the first 2 races of 2011 while working for GSM (im embarrased to say) Devin and His father are a couple of great guys, Tristen and the Brimtek Boys are a great bunch too. Best of luck to you all


----------

